
Car-Free City: China Builds Dense Metropolis from Scratch - luu
http://weburbanist.com/2013/02/11/car-free-city-china-builds-dense-metropolis-from-scratch/
======
omegant
I´ve been thinking about something like this for quite some time. After living
in a medium city (300.000) were we go almost everywhere walking, going to a
big city feels like a jail. Dense walkable downtowns surrounded by parks, and
connected to other downtowns via public transport, is a great idea. Although a
bit difficult to implement..

